# African Pygmy Hedgehogs



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been trying to find myself the right pet since my allergies of rodents became too much for me to handle rats for excessive amounts of time (developed when I fell pregnant with my son, had hoped after he was born it'd go away but he's now 21 months and I'm still getting rashes when I go play with my friends rats and cat) and my last hamster passed away I didn't want to go through the heartache of a short lived animal again. 

I love my frogs, but I'm after a small animal that's interesting, intelligant and playful. I have a 4ft x 2ft Rabbit Cage and an under the stairs cupboard with a glass door. I've only really dealt with wild hedgehogs whilst volunteering in a wildlife rescue when 16/17 but never came across a APH before. 

It's the misters treat for Christmas he's given me a while to pick a new family member since my poor Cupcake passed away (I have a bad thing for naming animals after food..) Just want as many links and advice you can throw at me please.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just a heads up, if you suffer rashes and things an aph's spines could be quite irritating to your skin.
Just something you may want to consider : victory:
Good luck!


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I would avoid an APH if you suffer from allergies/rashes.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Raych said:


> I've been trying to find myself the right pet since my allergies of rodents became too much for me to handle rats for excessive amounts of time (developed when I fell pregnant with my son, had hoped after he was born it'd go away but he's now 21 months and I'm still getting rashes when I go play with my friends rats and cat) and my last hamster passed away I didn't want to go through the heartache of a short lived animal again.


Some Aph's have a short lifespan so that's quite sad  but on the 
up side they are lovely to keep in my opinion!
One of mine scratches on her tank door when she want's to come out.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

My rashes are spurred on by the urine/spray of rats and cats. I'm going to go handle an APH tomorrow. Going to be really sad if I get an itchy rash after


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Well you guys were right probably not a great idea, thank you though xxx


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Raych said:


> Well you guys were right probably not a great idea, thank you though xxx


Ah no, that is a shame.  Good luck on the rest of your hunt for the right pet : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I see you have rabbits - are you OK handling them??

If so, then why don't you look at guinea pigs or sugar gliders as they aren't rodents.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got my first APH and it turns out I'm allergic to it! Nasty rash whenever it hits relatively sensitive skin ie my forearms! You wouldn't think I was a 6'2" 17st Cumbrian the way I react!!


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm also allergic to mine, I itch for hours after even the smallest amount of handling, which is probably due to the spines lightly scratching my skin, but it was something I knew I'd have to put up with before I got him, as I'm allergic to all animals, even my old hairless rats and my chinchillas (which I heard are both hypo-allergenic?) will make my eyes puffy, skin itch and throat swell, so I was fully aware of what I was letting myself in for when I got Sidney, but as long as it doesn't actually kill me I wont let it get in the way of my love for my animals! They are worth it in my eyes.


----------

